# How many times can I reuse a DVD-WR to record tv & have it watchable?



## Femme Fatale (Mar 30, 2008)

My VCR broke. I was thinking of buying a DVD Recorder 

to record tv shows. Is this a good idea? I can not afford 

Tivo. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Hundreds of thousands of re-writes. Just buy one good disk and it will last ages. I have found also, just for quick recording, or repetative recording/watching you can just use a DVD-R on multi-session mode and it wont finalise the disk after, leaving the door open for rewriting or even if you wanted to record the entire series of something.


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

DVD-RW can be rewritten many times over.


----------



## Femme Fatale (Mar 30, 2008)

Thank you both very much.


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

No problem.


----------

